#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-31
<czajkowski> airurando: http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/albums
<czajkowski> all under one roof
<airurando> czajkowski: excellent :)
<czajkowski> :D
<airurando> They copied them over as the old links in the reapproval application to your account still work.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> yup
<airurando> extremely excellent :)
<czajkowski> aye they;ve been pretty helpful alright
<airurando> they sure have
<airurando> excellent service
<airurando> above and beyond
<airurando> the ubuntuie account looks a lot healthier now
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> hopefully we can get all folks to post to that account from now on.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> nice to have them in one central location
<airurando> definitely
<airurando> thanks to you for organising it
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> I want o help as much as possible without editing the wiki so folks dont say I did the work if you get me and whinge if we get re approved saying bias
<airurando> czajkowski: sorry popped away for a bit.  I hear what you're saying.
<Belserusk>  I ran $ sudo bleachbit       and was returned with          sudo: unable to resolve host My_PC_Name
<ebel> oddd
<slashtom> you have an entry for MY_PC_Name in /etc/hosts?
<airurando> evening ubuntu-ie
<czajkowski> howdy
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-01
<res22_> strange problem
<res22_> everything worked perfectly on 10.10, I upgrade to 11.04, wireless along with other things brake
<res22_> the thing is wirelss also broke on windows
<res22_> now I'm trying to reinstall 10.10 from cd, and the wireless no longer works, even as a livecd
<ebel> huh
<ebel> did you have to do anything special to the wifi last time round?
<ebel> And humour me here, is the wifi actually switched on?
<ebel> (Many laptops have a physical wifi switch)
<res22_> the driver actually detects the network, and the full signal
<res22_> it just won't connect
<res22_> on windows, it won't look up the dns for some strange reason
<res22_> I can enter the ip address of a website, but not the url
<res22_> another thing, it worked initially, it's only over the last few days I've been having the problems
<res22_> (after upgrading ~ a week ago)
<res22_> Also, this is with the old kernel selected from grub, if I boot the new kernel X doesn't work
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> the ubuntu font
<airurando> http://www.youtube.com/celebrateubuntu#p/u/0/BG-Q7hTKCws
<airurando> czajkowski features at 2:57
<airurando> nice video
<moylan> interesting video on fonts.
<czajkowski> I do indeed
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-02
<tdr112> anyone still up
<ShaneM> Yep
<moylan> yo
<tdr112> so i have a 3g stick , i want to share its internet via a ethernet cable , any ideas
<ShaneM> tdr112: Can you do the bridging thing like you can do with wireless to ethernet?
<ShaneM> Hmm
<ShaneM> In 1PV4 settings for wireless you can share
<ShaneM> But they don't appear to be there for the mobile connection
<ShaneM> ... not sure otherwise :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<tdr112> hello
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> how's folks?
 * tdr112 is putting together sildes for a talk in 3 hours time 
<czajkowski> oh best of luck
<czajkowski> tdr112: is that it all over then ?
<tdr112> college wise ? na this is not for college its in the nci
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> davem: hows you
<davem> busy in work
<czajkowski> good to hear :)
<davem> people out, people (in general) getting stupider by the day
<czajkowski> ah true
<davem> how bout you? employed again?
<czajkowski> not ye
<czajkowski> yet
<czajkowski> working on it
<davem> anything interesting?
<tdr112> my arduino is doing a lot of tweeting today
<airurando> evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-03
<airurando> morning all
<czajkowski> airurando: hiya
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<markss> Hey
<airurando> how is everyone on this spectacular evening?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-04
<tdr112> morning
<joshuau> hi there
<joshuau> hi there
<joshuau> hi there
<tdr112> airurando: ping pong
<airurando> hiya tdr112
<tdr112> are you driving to 3d camp
<airurando> yip but I'll be in limerick from Wednesday night
<airurando> Dad has a minor procedure happening in hospital on Thursday
<tdr112> ah ok , well good luck with that
<airurando> thanks
<airurando> what time are you talking?
<tdr112> i dont know yet , are you driving home on the day ?
<airurando> yip
<airurando> happy to give you a lift up to red cow
<tdr112> do you drove back near port laoise
<airurando> yeah I come via port laoise
<tdr112> ah cool i might take a lift from you so , i have to see if we are doing a workshop the next day , if we are not i will only be there for the day
<airurando> no prob
<airurando> would love the company
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-05
<moylan> the joy of ubuntu?  clicking on a 'youtube' link and finding that a msdos exe had been delivered to my system but could do no harm.  :-)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-28
<slashbel> quick one, any idea why 'apt-get install x' no longer works on the live CD (12.04)?
<slashbel> it's a pain having to go and manually find the .deb file and install via dpkg
<czajkowski> I've updated my slides from the weekend from flossie if anyone is looking for them http://ubuntuone.com/6g8b4YTsYZVtfLJDbcFsZj - Baby steps into an open source community.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-02
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1799/detail/  if anyone is about on the 12th
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-02
<SharkWoof> i need to add stuff to a powerpoint but somehow libre office seems to open it in full-screen i dont know why but the powerpoint was made in 2003 powerpoin
<zmoylan> f11 or esc to unfullscreen?
<SharkWoof> i hit esc but she closes on me
<SharkWoof> i sound like a noob but i used ubuntu for 3 years and never had this happen to me is off a USB stick too
<zmoylan> now trying to find a file to open in impress
<SharkWoof> zmoylan, thanks your the only one that seems to care
<zmoylan> pressing esc exits.  that's weird!  f5 to stop slideshow.
<SharkWoof> oh
<SharkWoof> yeah odd :L
<SharkWoof> just closes i used powerpoint 2003
<zmoylan> if i right click and end show it exits too
<SharkWoof> same here
<SharkWoof> i just dont get this
<zmoylan> a black pps doesn't, is there an exit command in the presentation i wonder
<zmoylan> *blank
<SharkWoof> nope as i got it there is no way that we can get out its just exiting and do i need to file a bug report
<zmoylan> rename the pps as a ppt, seems to work
<zmoylan> also change the settings of the slide show to open in a window and not as default.
<zmoylan> http://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=45006
<zmoylan> bad way of handling email attachments is my guess.
<SharkWoof> thank you zmoylan so much
<zmoylan> it worked for you ok, worked here but want to be sure it worked for you
<SharkWoof> it did
<zmoylan> cool, have a good weekend
<SharkWoof> same to you
#ubuntu-ie 2014-05-28
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> I'm over next week in Dublin if anyone fancies meeting up
<slashbel> morning czajkowski
<slashbel> lunchtime meet in supermacs?
<czajkowski> very tempting
<czajkowski> but no supermacs near my office :(
<czajkowski> I'm right beside the hackspace
<slashbel> there's now a supermacs in temple bar
<zmoylan-kr> http://supermacs.ie/store/templebar/
<slashbel> ebel has to be *so* drunk to even consider going in there
<zmoylan-kr> templebar? :-)
<ebel> oh hello
<czajkowski> slashbel: there is......................
<czajkowski> OMG
<czajkowski> http://supermacs.ie/store/templebar/
<slashbel> if you fancy something closer and *so* much better than supermacs… there is a nice falafel place; Umi on Dame Street, near the castle
<slashbel> czajkowski: when are you over next week?
<czajkowski> slashbel: I am indeeed
<slashbel> all week?
<czajkowski> slashbel: monday to late friday evening
<zmoylan-kr> someone should warn supermacs... :-)
 * slashbel and ebel will be busy on thursday (coder night @ Tog), but otherwise free
<slashbel> also ebel's cousin (from Limerick) tells us that the supermac's in dublin is not the same
<czajkowski> oh I cna even pop into tog
<ebel> yeah!
<czajkowski> sweet
<tdr112> cool j
<tdr112> never mind the j
<czajkowski> tdr112: no that;s LL Cool J :)
#ubuntu-ie 2014-05-30
<airurando> DVDs dispatched to Coder Dojos in Counties Tipperary, Donegal, Galway, Waterford and Cork.
<airurando> :-)
<ebel> kewl
<ebel> good work
<airurando> hopefully more requests will come in.
<czajkowski> airurando: yay
<czajkowski> :D
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> yeah I'm really pleased.  Hopefully they will get good use.  E-mail feedback so far is very positive.
#ubuntu-ie 2016-06-01
<Virtual> Anybody alive?
<tdr112> Virtual: some of us
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> just not at 1am
<czajkowski> at least not this week
<Virtual> 1am ftw
